# Natural ways to get your B vitamin and more!!!



## Angel_heaven

I read this article today and read previously how B vitamins and other vitamins mentioned helped with Dp. Who would of known all this was in something we always had at home! Respect for a Cucumber!!!

1. Cucumbers contain most of the vitamins you need every day, just one cucumber contains Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B3, Vitamin B5, Vitamin B6, Folic Acid, Vitamin C, Calcium, Iron, Magnesium, Phosphorus, Potassium and Zinc.

2. Feeling tired in the afternoon, put down the caffeinated soda and pick up a cucumber. Cucumbers are a good source of B Vitamins and Carbohydrates that can provide that quick pick-me-up that can last for hours. (cucumber sandwich)

3. Tired of your bathroom mirror fogging up after a shower? Try rubbing a cucumber slice along the mirror, it will eliminate the fog and provide a soothing, spa-like fragrance.

4. Are grubs and slugs ruining your planting beds? Place a few slices in a small pie tin and your garden will be free of pests all season long. The chemicals in the cucumber react with the aluminum to give off a scent undetectable to humans but drive garden pests crazy and make them flee the area.

5 Looking for a fast and easy way to remove cellulite before going out or to the pool? Try rubbing a slice or two of cucumbers along your problem area for a few minutes, the phytochemicals in the cucumber cause the collagen in your skin to tighten, firming up the outer layer and reducing the visibility of cellulite. Works great on wrinkles too!

6.. Want to avoid a hangover or terrible headache? Eat a few cucumber slices before going to bed and wake up refreshed an d headache free. Cucumbers contain enough sugar, B vitamins and electrolytes to replenish essential nutrients the body lost, keeping everything in equilibrium, avoiding both a hangover and headache!

7. Looking to fight off that afternoon or evening snacking binge?Cucumbers have been used for centuries and often used by European trappers, traders and explores for quick meals to thwart off starvation.

8. Have an important meeting or job interview and you realize that you don't have enough time to polish your shoes? Rub a freshly cut cucumber over the shoe, its chemicals will provide a quick and durable shine that not only looks great but also repels water.

9. Out of WD 40 and need to fix a squeaky hinge? Take a cucumber slice and rub it along the problematic hinge, and voila, the squeak is gone!

10. Stressed out and don't have time for massage, facial or visit to the spa? Cut up an entire cucumber and place it in a boiling pot of water, the chemicals and nutrients from the cucumber with react with the boiling water and be released in the steam, creating a soothing, relaxing aroma that has been shown the reduce stress in new mothers and college students during final exams.

11. Just finish a business lunch and realize you don't have gum or mints?Take a slice of cucumber and press it to the roof of your mouth with your tongue for 30 seconds to eliminate bad breath, the phytochemcials will kill the bacteria in your mouth responsible for causing bad breath.

12. Looking for a 'green' way to clean your faucets, sinks or stainless steel? Take a slice of cucumber and rub it on the surface you want to clean, not only will it remove years of tarnish and bring back the shine, but is won't leave streaks and won't harm you fingers or fingernails while you clean.

13. Using a pen and made a mistake? Take the outside of the cucumber and slowly use it to erase the pen writing, also works great on crayons and markers that the kids have used to decorate the walls!!


----------



## Minerva8979

Holy crap!!!! *eats cucumber*


----------



## ZachT

Too much cucumbers. I don't like them lol


----------



## voidvoid

I HAVE BEEN LIED TO ALL MY LIFE!!!

Most of you know how when you were younger, you were told to eat your vegetables all the time. EXCEPT Cucumber, somehow that didnt seem as important, because that was "just water" according to teachers/parents.

I demand justice.


----------



## ZachT

Inzom said:


> I HAVE BEEN LIED TO ALL MY LIFE!!!
> 
> Most of you know how when you were younger, you were told to eat your vegetables all the time. EXCEPT Cucumber, somehow that didnt seem as important, because that was "just water" according to teachers/parents.
> 
> I demand justice.


LOL


----------



## Guest

Everyone knows that vitamins are essential to staying healthy, but many people don’t get nearly enough of them.B vitamins, such as B12, B6, thiamin (B1), folate and niacin (B3), are key in the body's metabolism.


----------



## Guest

Very nice and useful information, I want to share some more,

Vitamin B1-Bread, red meat, egg yolks, green leafy vegetables, legumes, sweet corn, brown rice, berries, and yeast. 
Vitamin B2-Whole-grain products, milk, meat, eggs, cheese and peas. 
Vitamin B3-Meats, fish, brewer's yeast, milk, eggs, legumes, potatoes and peanuts. 
Vitamin B6-Butter, wheat germ, whole grain cereals, and soybeans.
Vitamin B12-Meat, egg yolk, poultry and milk. 
Vitamin B9-Green vegetables, and whole grain cereals.


----------



## halesjoe

Take a slice of cucumber and rub on the surface to be cleaned not only eliminate the years of stains and remove the gloss, but not leave marks and will not hurt your fingers or fingernails while cleaning.


----------



## sarahlopez

Vitamin B12 deficiency diet therapy has also been shown to reduce anxiety. If you can eliminate or greatly reduce your desire for foods that you know are not good for you, you're well on your way to overcoming the challenges of food and weight loss. Vitamin B12 is a source of great energy and anxiety reduction tool valuable.


----------



## Maximus72

Calf Liver is full of several B vitamins, which includes thiamin, riboflavin, pantothenic acid, folic acid, biotin and pyridoxine.


----------

